# dubia roaches



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi
I have quite a lot of little baby dubias now as i had some more born this morning and was wondering would it be ok to take the babies out from the adults or not and keep them on a heat mat.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi there,

You would be fine to take them away from the adults if you wanted to. Just make sure that the container you house them in is escape proof as baby Dubias are great little climbers, and obviously give them access to water/moisture/bug gel as being so small they run the risk of drying out and carking it faster than the adults :2thumb:

Hamish.


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for your responce the container they will be in fairly big with a solid lid with loads of little holes in the top that have just been drilled into it and the tub where they are now has a waxworm tub lid that i put bug gel in and for some reason the babies love playing in it, so the babies will have one of them aswell.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

No problem 

But seriously make sure there are no gaps, as these guys can almost flatten their bodies to squeeze through anything.....I'm trying to seal an 84 litre R.U.B at the moment to breed some Hissing roaches in and it's not easy blocking off the gaps....In my last place, I bred Dubias and Discoid roaches and I used a thick line of vaseline all around the tank to create a barrier, used gaffa tape to hold the fly netting down and also had a weighted lid....and the buggers still got out :lol2:

Between the escaped locusts, the escaped crickets, escaped stick insects and escaped roaches my Wife was not happy....but at least the house spiders were well fed LMAO

Hamish.


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

I had escaped cricets, locusts and 2 snakes once my mother wasnt very happy but the cat and dogs liked playing with the crickets. I havent seen the baby roaches climbing yet.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

The dubia can't climb smooth surfaces at all. : victory:


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats what i thought but some people say they can but mine have never even tried.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thinking about it, In fairness mine escaped my glass tank by climbing the silicone at the edges....So they may not be able to climb out of plastic tubs. I had been told they can, If they can't climb RUB's then I'll be getting a whole load more roaches as I have 6 x 84ltr sitting in the garage.

Sorry if I gave you any incorrect information.

Hamish.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

They'll not beable to climb out of a rub so I wouldnt worry.:2thumb:All mine are just kept in rubs


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

They are in plastics tub that they cant climb in so they should be fine so no incorrect information so dont worry and i bet they did climb up the silicone in the tank because one time i had some mealworms or morioworms in a glass tank and they were climbing up the silicone so i had to take them out.


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

One time it was quite funny watching one of the roaches because it was climbing up the egg tray things and then it tried to climb up the tub and it just slipped down the tub and dissapeared.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

katrina said:


> Thats what i thought but some people say they can but mine have never even tried.


As long as it's a flat clean and smooth they can't climb it at all :2thumb:

If the plastic gets sticky/dirty or has rough edges there is a possibility they will climb it.

They can also climb up cables and as Hamish said they will walk up silicone.


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah the tubs are perfectly smooth so there is no way they can even think of climbing out.


----------

